# Iron Lion Sponsored Summer Log



## johnsonl3872 (Jun 29, 2016)

All-
I am interested in what everyone thinks I should do for a new cycle.  This will primarily be a cut cycle.  The only constant will be 5iu of IL Puretropin hgh and some T4.....oh and TRT dose of test.

I am 44......16-18%BF......190lbs.....

Current pics (today):











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnsonl3872 (Jun 30, 2016)

Oh come on.....at least some fat jokes!!! What happened to this place.....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

